# Anyone ever used Xbox live or Second Life as a vehicle for marketing?



## SeasonEnds (Sep 9, 2007)

This came up in another thread. I was just wondering... has anyone ever used Xbox live or the computer game Second Life to market their brand? I would imagine that it could either be a waste of time or an awesome experience, depending on your target market and your marketing tactics. Share your experience or thoughts!


----------



## jgratil (Jul 24, 2007)

Second Life.... that could be an interesting idea.


----------



## GRFXARMY (Apr 23, 2007)

I actaully started a second life account to do that, but I figured my time would be more useful working on my graphics, website, and bigger marketing ideas. I sometimes play in Counter-Strike with ProfitClothing and use a custom in game spray like spraypaint my logo onto the game world. also on all my profiles i use my logo for my avatar.


----------



## SeasonEnds (Sep 9, 2007)

This is a cool article.

Starting a Second Life Business - Entrepreneur.com

Appearantly, even American Apparel used to have their own in game store in Second Life. People make a real living off of selling virtual clothes to other people for their characters. 

Here are a few looks at AA's in game store, that has since been closed:

Second Life - Press Center - American Apparel


----------



## Frazmand (Nov 16, 2007)

I used to send out messages over Xbox Live about my site but I don't think anyone pays any attention. They are too easy to ignore and delete.


----------



## Majestic Leper (Jun 24, 2007)

Ha!

I had that idea 2 weeks ago when I was playing Halo3 online. I play anyway, so I figure if it doesn't work, whatever. I can't imagine I'd get alot of business from there even if it does.

Here is my plan (read on only if you want to see me geek-out):
Summary:
Phase 1: Become friends with as many nice, talkative people as possible.
Phase 2: Start up the forge, and construct an ad using placed items to send your message. example: using brightly colored glowing objects to spell out: "visit my site for sweet fanboy t-shirts" This can take lots of time to make it look right, so I recommend having as many friends as possible agree to help make the ad.
Phase 3: Screen capture and make a movie in the theatre.
Phase 4: Ask your hundreds of friends to download your ad files so they can share them with others.
Phase 5: Profit. Or not, I don't see this being very effective, but you never know.

MJ


----------



## jgratil (Jul 24, 2007)

Majestic Leper said:


> Ha!
> 
> I had that idea 2 weeks ago when I was playing Halo3 online. I play anyway, so I figure if it doesn't work, whatever. I can't imagine I'd get alot of business from there even if it does.
> 
> ...


MJ, that sounds intense. Very interesting idea. If you follow through with this, let me know how everything goes!


----------



## SeasonEnds (Sep 9, 2007)

Couldn't be all bad, if you are just doing it during free time. On some viral video websites they have been showing videos with elaborate Halo 3 suicides. These videos get thousands of views. If you could include something like that in your ad, it might be worth it.


----------



## Thao1mage (Aug 21, 2007)

Warcraft is another popular online game... my sister in law has tons of friends in there... they are all a part of this guild... maybe I should make a tshirt with their guild's name on it and sell it to them.... *evil laugh*... anyhow... try myspace yet??? free advertisements... especially if you make tons of friends on there... they can help jumpstart your business and spread the word about you brand... just something to think about.


----------



## SeasonEnds (Sep 9, 2007)

Ricky, you make a good point. WOW is another very popular game that could end up being a decent tool. Myspace is a help, but the problem is too much spam. I barely even get on it anymore.


----------



## Majestic Leper (Jun 24, 2007)

*Myspace* is a tool I'm using, to not much avail. I have about 70 friends on that, mostly my real friends. I think the real strength is when I'll ask them to review my website when it launches. Most of my friends don't have alot of money, and they are, in general, anti-consumerism.

*Second Life*: it sucks. I'd have more fun chatting with wierdos on IRC. As a concept it's a good idea, it's execution is piss-poor. Don't worry everybody, your "First Life" is still safe from the machines. Slow and boring, only the most die-hard futurists and designers will find enjoyment there. Popularity is down and going downer making it a bad thing to get into just for the potential for free ad space.

I'll update y'all when I make my ad for *Halo 3*.
Gamertag: lMajesticLeper
come play with me.

-MJ


----------



## TeeMinus (Jan 10, 2008)

A friend of mine has a very large and successful clothing brand in Second Life, and we're actually going the opposite direction, by expanding it into real-world clothing, and are currently developing a method to allow payment within Second Life using game currency to purchase our real-life products.

It definitely has benefits, and SL is actually what we're using to fund the starting of our shop. Just taking contract work for corporate stuff this year I made a pretty substantial salary. But, like any other business, it takes a lot of work to become successful. The trap people (and corporations) fall into is that they build something, put a few items out there and then sit back and wait for the cash to roll in, only to be disappointed. The successful businesses are just that - businesses. They're ran by people who get up every day and run them - adding new product, dealing with customers, marketing, etc.

Marketing in XBL, though, without paying for it - will probably get you banned eventually (and as someone who plays a lot, I hope this is the case).


----------



## Majestic Leper (Jun 24, 2007)

Congrats to your friend (and you?) for making mad lindon dollars. If SL every gets better maybe 'll buy a virtual t-shirt from you. 



TeeMinus said:


> Marketing in XBL, though, without paying for it - will probably get you banned eventually (and as someone who plays a lot, I hope this is the case).


 Whatever dude. I do pay for it! I bought that game, I subscribe to XBL. Do you really think I deserve getting banned for a creative use of the game that I bought? How 'bout you just don't download my ads? 


-MJ


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Whatever dude. I do pay for it! I bought that game, I subscribe to XBL. Do you really think I deserve getting banned for a creative use of the game that I bought? How 'bout you just don't download my ads?


Yes, if it is against their terms of service, you probably can get banned.

No need for the attitude when people are trying to help you.


----------



## analogue (Aug 31, 2007)

I play on Forza 2 all the time on Xbox Live, you can do your own paint jobs on the cars, so I throught it would eb a great idea to stick my logo all over some of my cars I race online. Problem is it doesn't let you import graphics so I'll have to spend a bit more time to get it right, you can always just stick your URL on your car, if it is catchy enough it may get some attention but prob not much, can't hurt thou!


----------



## SeasonEnds (Sep 9, 2007)

Not a bad idea Pete. Might as well advertise if you are going to play the game anyway.


----------

